# Seiko Diashock



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Got this yesterday...Old Seiko Diashock 17j , It was running very fast but now got it down to +6 sec

a day. Case size is 39mm with lug spacing of 19mm...Just needs a good clean and polish!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep....beautifully simple!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

jbw said:


> Got this yesterday...Old Seiko Diashock 17j , It was running very fast but now got it down to +6 sec
> 
> a day. Case size is 39mm with lug spacing of 19mm...Just needs a good clean and polish!


Nice bit of vintage Seiko!


----------

